# Review - Nanolex trim rejuvenator



## Andyblue

Wanted to get something to add some protection to new cars exterior plastics, a true coating like C4 and the likes may well be the best option, I can't get the car in the garage and so the 12-24 hour cure time etc caused me issues.

Asked for other options and one that came recommended by [mention]Soul boy 68 [/mention] was Nanolex trim rejuvenator, I also know [mention]nbray67 [/mention] has used Nanolex sealants previously and been very happy with them, so thought I'd give it a go.

Purchased a bottle, which arrived quickly, so set about cleaning and applying.










It's a clear viscous liquid, simple, effective labelling - had to look online to check application instructions:-

•Suitable protection was worn as recommended...

•Surface needs to be dry and free from contamination and dust.

•To be applied sparingly with lint free applicator pad. Surface must be covered completely. Then excess removed by wiping over with medium pressure.

•Directly after polishing, surface is dry and can be touched. Cured in a couple of minutes at normal temperature.

Fairly simple and straightforward, a few makeup removal pads were 'borrowed' and away we went.

Car was washed and then I went round all the external trim thoroughly with an APC and ensured rinsed away.

Once car and trims were dry, proceeded with application. As said, it's a clear viscous fluid with a dropper style inset in the bottle, few drops onto pad and wiped over.

Instructions don't say to do a specific type of coverage (eg cros hatch) so for the wheel arches it was a fairly simple wipe over and then once completed, then a full wipe in 1 movement to ensure complete coverage. Now again, instructions aren't clear if you need to leave for xxx period of time or not. So opted for a couple of minutes, wiped over with a cloth as per instructions. No residue, wasn't greasy, wasn't grabby.

Onto the bottom of the doors, tried 2 different methods this time - applying in overlapping circles and applying straight lines. Not really any difference.

Now, car is new so trims aren't faded etc, so wasn't expecting a huge difference, but there was some darkening - if you look at the image below the red line is applied, above yet to be, subtle difference which is expected. 









Finished look: 









The finish for me is spot on, not glossy at all, a natural satin effect.

I did try a very small area on father in laws car and it really made a huge difference to his trim - so this is next on the list to try out :thumb:

We'll see what water behaviour is like either when it rains or I wash the car again. 
Information says it'll last approx 10,000 miles - so I'm reckoning that would be 9-12 months. It was that easy to apply if it's required 6 monthly it wouldn't be an issue...

Hope this is of help to someone thinking about options.

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## greymda

thanks for the review! seems a very nice product, interested in durability


----------



## Rappy

Thanks Andy :thumb:

What size bottle did you get & how much did you use?


----------



## TonyHill

I've been using this for a few months. I find it much easier than C4. And you don't have to worry about the cure time (I had bad streaking issues with C4 despite correct prep).


----------



## Soul boy 68

I’ve been using trim rejuvenator for a good couple of years now and its my go to product. I have recently applied it to my sons Hyundai i20 in which the cars plastic trim has never had any treatment in its three year life and it’s brought it back to life. Thanks for the mention Andy and the cheque is in the post on its way to you :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Nice one Andy, I've got a video review coming up next Friday too; we both bought it at the same time off the back of Soul Boy's advice and seem to rate it similarly.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Rappy said:


> Thanks Andy :thumb:
> 
> What size bottle did you get & how much did you use?


I know you weren't asking me but I got the small bottle and did a 2015 Peugeot 2008 and barely made a dent in the bottle. I may have used a 20th of it.


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I know you weren't asking me but I got the small bottle and did a 2015 Peugeot 2008 and barely made a dent in the bottle. I may have used a 20th of it.


Thanks SC Llama :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

It must be the light in the picture but that trim still looks a faded grey to me?

I bought 3 bottles of Auto Finnesse Revive when it was ridiculously cheap in a sale once because I have a Mini that is 50% black trims :lol: but its difficult to use without getting it everywhere and seems to last 2-3 weeks tops and the car barely moves.

Been looking into something other than a trim restorer like C4 or Carbon Collective and this always comes up, so might have to bite the bullet. 

Great review Andy, I always find these super helpful :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

greymda said:


> thanks for the review! seems a very nice product, interested in durability


Cheers - will update re durability, but it was easy to apply / remove...


----------



## Andyblue

Rappy said:


> Thanks Andy :thumb:
> 
> What size bottle did you get & how much did you use?





SuperchargedLlama said:


> I know you weren't asking me but I got the small bottle and did a 2015 Peugeot 2008 and barely made a dent in the bottle. I may have used a 20th of it.


Difficult to tell really, but just below the label. Mine has quite a bit of trim - wheel arches, bottom of doors and both bumpers, plus I probably used a bit more than needed cos I kept dropping the pads, so had to grab new ones :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

TonyHill said:


> I've been using this for a few months. I find it much easier than C4. And you don't have to worry about the cure time (I had bad streaking issues with C4 despite correct prep).


Good to hear, yes, the cure time was what was causing me the issues, so pleased with this so far.


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've been using trim rejuvenator for a good couple of years now and its my go to product. I have recently applied it to my sons Hyundai i20 in which the cars plastic trim has never had any treatment in its three year life and it's brought it back to life. Thanks for the mention Andy and the cheque is in the post on its way to you :lol:


Cheers, will wait for the postman :thumb:

That's good to hear about your sons trim and being brought back to life - did you get any photos ?


----------



## Andyblue

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Nice one Andy, I've got a video review coming up next Friday too; we both bought it at the same time off the back of Soul Boy's advice and seem to rate it similarly.


:thumb: looking forward to your video.

Been pleased with it so far - always difficult to see a 'real change' on new, much better on older stuff...


----------



## Andyblue

bluechimp said:


> It must be the light in the picture but that trim still looks a faded grey to me?
> 
> I bought 3 bottles of Auto Finnesse Revive when it was ridiculously cheap in a sale once because I have a Mini that is 50% black trims :lol: but its difficult to use without getting it everywhere and seems to last 2-3 weeks tops and the car barely moves.
> 
> Been looking into something other than a trim restorer like C4 or Carbon Collective and this always comes up, so might have to bite the bullet.
> 
> Great review Andy, I always find these super helpful :thumb:


Thanks for that, glad it's of help. I don't regret buying it, don't feel I've wasted my money on it. As said, I'm hoping to try it out on faded trim, so hopefully will see more of a difference / improvement :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

bluechimp said:


> It must be the light in the picture but that trim still looks a faded grey to me?
> 
> I bought 3 bottles of Auto Finnesse Revive when it was ridiculously cheap in a sale once because I have a Mini that is 50% black trims :lol: but its difficult to use without getting it everywhere and seems to last 2-3 weeks tops and the car barely moves.
> 
> Been looking into something other than a trim restorer like C4 or Carbon Collective and this always comes up, so might have to bite the bullet.
> 
> Great review Andy, I always find these super helpful :thumb:


My review compares Trim Rejuvenator against Revive, just need to get the last bit edited and uploaded.

Here's a snippet. Revive nearest the wheel

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNDQnQLn0Kh/


----------



## Soul boy 68

Andyblue said:


> Cheers, will wait for the postman :thumb:
> 
> That's good to hear about your sons trim and being brought back to life - did you get any photos ?


No photos I'm afraid Andy, never thought of taking any but I'm sure you're now finding out how good it is. Worth the outlay for sure.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Soul boy 68 said:


> No photos I'm afraid Andy, never thought of taking any but I'm sure you're now finding out how good it is. Worth the outlay for sure.


Not too sure if this is of use or if the link will work but this is 6 year old Peugeot trim https://photos.app.goo.gl/EJq85An4912QXU6B7

It's a fantastic product, thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Andyblue

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Not too sure if this is of use or if the link will work but this is 6 year old Peugeot trim https://photos.app.goo.gl/EJq85An4912QXU6B7
> 
> It's a fantastic product, thank you so much for the suggestion.


That looks great - that's what I'm hoping for with father in laws motor :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Not too sure if this is of use or if the link will work but this is 6 year old Peugeot trim https://photos.app.goo.gl/EJq85An4912QXU6B7
> 
> It's a fantastic product, thank you so much for the suggestion.


Thanks for posting Adrian, I'm not surprised at the difference, does look great, doesn't it?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks for posting Adrian, I'm not surprised at the difference, does look great, doesn't it?


It really does. To my eyes it looks factory as well, rather than dressed. Much in the same way that Gyeon Trim does.


----------



## bluechimp

SuperchargedLlama said:


> My review compares Trim Rejuvenator against Revive, just need to get the last bit edited and uploaded.
> 
> Here's a snippet. Revive nearest the wheel
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNDQnQLn0Kh/


Oooo brill, I look forward to the full vid!


----------



## Andyblue

Quick shot of the water behaviour...


----------



## Soul boy 68

Andyblue said:


> Quick shot of the water behaviour...


Why am I not surprised by the water repellency :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've been using trim rejuvenator for a good couple of years now and its my go to product. I have recently applied it to my sons Hyundai i20 in which the cars plastic trim has never had any treatment in its three year life and it's brought it back to life. Thanks for the mention Andy and the cheque is in the post on its way to you :lol:


Based on your recommendation I purchased it too*


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> It really does. To my eyes it looks factory as well, rather than dressed. Much in the same way that Gyeon Trim does.


Another new product to try :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I really like Gyeon Trim but you have to be able to let it cure, either with an IR lamp or 24hrs.


----------



## Soul boy 68

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I really like Gyeon Trim but you have to be able to let it cure, either with an IR lamp or 24hrs.


All well and good if you have a unit or garage, I'd probably go for it too but I don't have a garage big enough so that's where Nanolex trim rejuvenator comes in to play.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Rappy said:


> Based on your recommendation I purchased it too*


You won't be disappointed, Andy and Adrian will vouch for it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why am I not surprised by the water repellency :thumb:


Impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> You won't be disappointed, Andy and Adrian will vouch for it :thumb:


Oh, don't go trying to pass the buck in case he doesn't like it :lol::lol:


----------



## Rappy

Soul boy 68 said:


> You won't be disappointed, Andy and Adrian will vouch for it :thumb:





Andyblue said:


> Oh, don't go trying to pass the buck in case he doesn't like it :lol::lol:


Don't worry Andy:lol::lol:

SB I will be coming for you


----------



## Soul boy 68

Rappy said:


> Don't worry Andy:lol::lol:
> 
> SB I will be coming for you


I'd better think about changing my ID :lol:


----------



## Rappy

Mini JCW in for a maintenance wash. All exterior trim cleaned with APC & Nanolex trim restorer applied.

Looking very good & pleased with the results.


----------



## scooobydont

So the question is, this or solution finish? I have a berlingo van with bumpers that need sorting.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

scooobydont said:


> So the question is, this or solution finish? I have a berlingo van with bumpers that need sorting.


I'd go with this personally, as it doesn't have any dye in it it means you can use it on more plastics.


----------



## Andyblue

scooobydont said:


> So the question is, this or solution finish? I have a berlingo van with bumpers that need sorting.





SuperchargedLlama said:


> I'd go with this personally, as it doesn't have any dye in it it means you can use it on more plastics.


I asked the exact question prior to this being recommended to me, don't regret it and happy I bought this one...

Really is easy to apply :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

How far do we think a bottle will go?

Obvs depends on how much trim is on the car, but just trying to gauge whether a little goes a long way.


----------



## Andyblue

bluechimp said:


> How far do we think a bottle will go?
> 
> Obvs depends on how much trim is on the car, but just trying to gauge whether a little goes a long way.


I used more than I needed to as was using the small cotton applicators and kept dropping them !

Using the yellow foam applicators as [mention]SuperchargedLlama [/mention] used, will make it go further...

But I still didn't use a great deal...

Perhaps [mention]Soul boy 68 [/mention] can comment on how much, as he's been using it longer ?


----------



## Rappy

bluechimp said:


> How far do we think a bottle will go?
> 
> Obvs depends on how much trim is on the car, but just trying to gauge whether a little goes a long way.


I recently used it on a 5 door Mini JCW, which has lots of plastic trim. I used around 20ml of the 100ml bottle & that was giving all areas two coats.


----------



## Soul boy 68

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/col...anolex-trim-rejuvenator#product.info.howtouse

There you go! Follow these instructions and you can't go wrong. Works well for me.


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/col...anolex-trim-rejuvenator#product.info.howtouse
> 
> There you go! Follow these instructions and you can't go wrong. Works well for me.


Those are the instructions I followed and worked very well, but I'm going to try the yellow sponge next time - especially on the larger areas... :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Rappy said:


> I recently used it on a 5 door Mini JCW, which has lots of plastic trim. I used around 20ml of the 100ml bottle & that was giving all areas two coats.


Thanks for sharing, what did you use to apply ?


----------



## Rappy

Andyblue said:


> Thanks for sharing, what did you use to apply ?


5 of Mrs Rappy's cheap cotton makeup pads. Bloody useless :wall:

Started sheading lint & falling to pieces. Guess I need to get the LIDL ones :lol:

I tend to use the G Tecniq lint free cotton applicators, but ran out.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I used a foam applicator pad in my video and had no issues at all. I've done this on a couple of other cars now and it has been fine.


----------



## bluechimp

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I used a foam applicator pad in my video and had no issues at all. I've done this on a couple of other cars now and it has been fine.


Yeah that would be my go to, not sure why you would something that would lint, near enough every product tells you to use something that doesn't.

Need to make my mind up on this or Q2 Trim.


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I used a foam applicator pad in my video and had no issues at all. I've done this on a couple of other cars now and it has been fine.


After use, did you wash out the product or throw away the applicator?


----------



## Rappy

bluechimp said:


> Yeah that would be my go to, not sure why you would something that would lint, near enough every product tells you to use something that doesn't.
> 
> Need to make my mind up on this or Q2 Trim.


Agreed :thumb:

I seen a few guys on here say makeup pads, but LIDL's own. so I thought I would give them a go. Not sure what make Mrs Rappy's were as there was no packaging.

My norm for dressings is a foam appllicator.

And ceramic coatings G Tecniq lint free cotton applicators.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Rappy said:


> After use, did you wash out the product or throw away the applicator?


I experimented actually, I used two. One I washed and one I left to see how the product "dried out". Absolutely no adverse affects to leaving the product on the pad and then using it again. It didn't seem to harden it up in the same way a ceramic does.

But on a personal level....I can't NOT wash out pads after using them (unless it's the one I use for 303 protector) so I generally always do.


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> But on a personal level....I can't NOT wash out pads after using them


Same here :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I experimented actually, I used two. One I washed and one I left to see how the product "dried out". Absolutely no adverse affects to leaving the product on the pad and then using it again. It didn't seem to harden it up in the same way a ceramic does.


That's good to know :thumb:

My cheap £3 Amazon 12pk foam applicators arrived yesterday.

Very thin & course. Ideal for trim dressing, but not paint as these will scratch.


----------



## Rappy

Rappy said:


> Mini JCW in for a maintenance wash. All exterior trim cleaned with APC & Nanolex trim restorer applied.
> 
> Looking very good & pleased with the results.


Update on durability. First bit of very heavy rain & it looks the same as PERL to me. Faded 

Will update again in a few weeks when it's washed.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Rappy said:


> Update on durability. First bit of very heavy rain & it looks the same as PERL to me. Faded
> 
> Will update again in a few weeks when it's washed.


I thought I noticed some runs in it on the car I did for my video review but I need to do some closer inspection.


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I thought I noticed some runs in it on the car I did for my video review but I need to do some closer inspection.


TBH, I'm kicking myself. I was going to do a panel wipe, but just hit it with APC.:wall:

Lets compare notes in a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Rappy said:


> TBH, I'm kicking myself. I was going to do a panel wipe, but just hit it with APC.:wall:
> 
> Lets compare notes in a few weeks :thumb:


I can't imagine the panel wipe would have made a huge difference but I guess it does have the potential to.


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I can't imagine the panel wipe would have made a huge difference but I guess it does have the potential to.


That is my norm for paint & trim prep. Prior to wax or a coating.

Guessing there is still some PERL on the trim that I never removed :wall:


----------



## Andyblue

Just thought I'd pop some quick photos up of the difference the trim rejuvenator made to faded trim…










Also worked very well on the rubber trims for the glass, that were very faded on the doors…









Looked so much better once finished, surprised and very pleased with the difference it made to the rubber seals


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Andyblue said:


> Just thought I'd pop some quick photos up of the difference the trim rejuvenator made to faded trim…
> 
> Looked so much better once finished, surprised and very pleased with the difference it made to the rubber seals


Let us know how it fairs in the rain, that's been my biggest gripe. It's not consistent across the entire vehicle when I have seen runs in it either.


----------



## Soul boy 68

So pleased my recommendation has payed off, on a side note I always use panel wipe on plastic trim as well as all over the car.


----------



## Andyblue

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Let us know how it fairs in the rain, that's been my biggest gripe. It's not consistent across the entire vehicle when I have seen runs in it either.


Will do - hoping to see my mate over next week or so, so I'll ask how it's looking and see if I can have a look at the trims :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Let us know how it fairs in the rain, that's been my biggest gripe. It's not consistent across the entire vehicle when I have seen runs in it either.


It's standing up very well, no streaks or water marks, still looking dark and repelling water well :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Thanks for the update Andy. I wonder why it's so inconsistent.....


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Thanks for the update Andy. I wonder why it's so inconsistent.....


Have you used it on other cars?


----------



## Rappy

Andyblue said:


> It's standing up very well, no streaks or water marks, still looking dark and repelling water well :thumb:


How's your Volvo?


----------



## Rappy

I have emailed Nanolex today. Could be both me & SC Llama have a bad batch???


----------



## Andyblue

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Thanks for the update Andy. I wonder why it's so inconsistent.....


I've thought long and hard about why it's inconsistent and if I should write up my thoughts on the issues I've had with mine…

I'm wondering if it's either the type / finish of the plastic or how bad it is, as to how well it works ?

I've had very mixed results on mine, around the front fog lights, it's been brilliant, worked no problem and lasted very well. On the sides - I had significant areas that looked like it's failed and was worse than before I applied it, but what was very strange was after a good clean, the marks had gone, but it was still evident the product was working as it was repelling water - 'or was it because it was clean' ???

What's puzzled me most is that the front fog light surround gets battered with the water when it's rainy / driving, but the sides seemed more susceptible to water ???

Not a clue, other than it's a new car and the front plastic surround is slightly different…

Not overly happy when I stumped up for a big bottle of it, hence why I thought I'd try it out on properly knackered plastics, which it seems to work well on…


----------



## Andyblue

Rappy said:


> I have emailed Nanolex today. Could be both me & SC Llama have a bad batch???


Good luck with that one - I emailed them asking if I'd applied it wrongly etc - not heard a word back, even completed their on line 'contact us' and diddly squat back from them…


----------



## Rappy

Andyblue said:


> Good luck with that one - I emailed them asking if I'd applied it wrongly etc - not heard a word back, even completed their on line 'contact us' and diddly squat back from them…


That's what I did :thumb:

On the Mini I applied it to, only the OSR door plastic looks good. All the others are very poor.

I will give it a few months then a deep clean & GTechnique C4


----------



## Rappy

Andyblue said:


> I've thought long and hard about why it's inconsistent and if I should write up my thoughts on the issues I've had with mine…
> 
> I'm wondering if it's either the type / finish of the plastic or how bad it is, as to how well it works ?
> 
> I've had very mixed results on mine, around the front fog lights, it's been brilliant, worked no problem and lasted very well. On the sides - I had significant areas that looked like it's failed and was worse than before I applied it, but what was very strange was after a good clean, the marks had gone, but it was still evident the product was working as it was repelling water - 'or was it because it was clean' ???
> 
> What's puzzled me most is that the front fog light surround gets battered with the water when it's rainy / driving, but the sides seemed more susceptible to water ???
> 
> Not a clue, other than it's a new car and the front plastic surround is slightly different…
> 
> Not overly happy when I stumped up for a big bottle of it, hence why I thought I'd try it out on properly knackered plastics, which it seems to work well on…


Interesting! I found on the Mini the water behavour to be excellent. Just water stains & faded on some of the trim.

Not really sure what use, other than the bin


----------



## Rappy

Link to SC Llama thread with my pics

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426087&page=3


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

It really is odd isn't it? On the Peugeot I applied it on it still looks really good apart from the area I took the pictures of, which seems to be where water might drip/run.

I don't get it at all tbh, especially the weird effects it seems to have on what is seemingly the same type of plastic but failures on different areas of the vehicle. The mini being a great example.

My van has huge plastic bumpers on it and I am really tempted to give it a go with the nanolex to assess it further....but at the same time I kinda just want to coat it in Gyeon Trim and be done with it, ya know?


----------



## Andyblue

I’d thought about, seriously considered coating the trims, but as I don’t have any option to store it undercover to allow it cure, it limited my options, hence trying this out…

Be interested in what you find with your van if do use it … 

Got me baffled why it doesn’t seem to work on certain bits ???


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Andyblue said:


> I'd thought about, seriously considered coating the trims, but as I don't have any option to store it undercover to allow it cure, it limited my options, hence trying this out…
> 
> Be interested in what you find with your van if do use it …
> 
> Got me baffled why it doesn't seem to work on certain bits ???


I may do the big areas with Gyeon Trim and the small bits with nanolex as a test of it. Luckily my Rock Awnings gazebo is on it's way so can cover it for a cure.


----------



## Rappy

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I may do the big areas with Gyeon Trim and the small bits with nanolex as a test of it. Luckily my Rock Awnings gazebo is on it's way so can cover it for a cure.


If we get that heatwave I keep hearing about. Then I would risk applying G technique C4 outside.


----------

